# Moving back to Canada permanently



## Matt_thomas (Dec 1, 2011)

Hi everyone,

I was just after a bit of advice.

I'm a UK citizen who has just arrived back after living in Toronto for a year.
It was definitely the best year of my life, and I could have stayed permanently through sponsorship, but did not take the company up on the offer (silly move, eh!)

At the time I was feeling very homesick and was pretty sure that I wanted to head back to the UK to see my friends and family, and to have a fresh start.

Since being back I have the post-toronto blues big time, and feel as if there is nothing here for me.
It's been great seeing the friends and family, it's just I feel like I don't belong here.

I have more IEC visa I can use, and would be able to apply for CEC residency after obtaining an additional 6 months work experience within my field.
The only thing is stopping me is the thought of not seeing my family and friends again, or not very often.

Has anybody made the permanent move, or have any advice/experience/wisdom they can pass onto me!?

Cheers guys

Matt


----------



## Auld Yin (Mar 10, 2009)

Millions have made the move permanently and most suffered the pangs of homesickness. You're obviously a young man so have a lot of living to do. Your friends and family are, at some point, going to go their own ways. Today we are all fortunate to have wonderful keep in touch technology such as Skype, email, texts and the phone. You state you like it in Canada. In years to come you don't want to be saying "what if I'd gone to Canada". Everyone must make their way in life and do what's best for them..
Remember we're here for a good time not a long time.


----------



## Matt_thomas (Dec 1, 2011)

Auld Yin said:


> Millions have made the move permanently and most suffered the pangs of homesickness. You're obviously a young man so have a lot of living to do. Your friends and family are, at some point, going to go their own ways. Today we are all fortunate to have wonderful keep in touch technology such as Skype, email, texts and the phone. You state you like it in Canada. In years to come you don't want to be saying "what if I'd gone to Canada". Everyone must make their way in life and do what's best for them..
> Remember we're here for a good time not a long time.



Thanks for the reply, I think that's just what I needed to hear.
I think I would really regret not moving permanently, so I think I'll get back out there next year with the aim of staying.

Thanks again

Matt


----------

